
Ask HN: Consultants in Montreal willing to let me shadow them? - apkallum
Shadowing is an excellent way to learn how experts work. Sadly it&#x27;s mostly overlooked. I would greatly appreciate the opportunity to shadow a consultant&#x2F;senior engineer, and I&#x27;m willing to use my skills to help them in day to day operations.<p>Further details can be discussed by email - mine is in my profile.<p>Edit: Wikipedia link for those wondering what shadowing is: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Job_shadow
======
sytse
We have shadowing but only for team-members shadowing myself
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/ceo/shadow/](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/ceo/shadow/)

Cool to see other people realizing the value of shadowing, I hope you find
someone.

And for people considering to be shadowed: it is an easy way to help someone,
you act better, and you tend to learn from the shadows questions.

~~~
apkallum
It seems that Quebec is now a place you can hire from, so I guess I have to
start by applying for a job at Gitlab then. :)

It's wonderful you have this initiative - Gitlab seems to lead by example in
many progressive practices.

~~~
thooranpoyi
Isn't it Québec anti business and with arcane language laws ? Why would anyone
start a business or hire someone from Québec ?

~~~
antoineMoPa
What? The tech scene in Montreal is far from small. The "régions" also have a
huge number of startups, funding, incubators, collaboration with local
universities, etc. Language/politics don't keep us from working together.

------
atemerev
I am a consultant software engineer who works in multiple exciting fields
(algorithmic trading, complex networks analysis, open source intelligence
analysis). I live and work in Geneva, but I happen to be in Montreal for two
weeks starting next Tuesday, so perhaps we could find a common ground. I'll
write you.

~~~
mfalcon
Hi Alexander, could I get un contact with you? Id like to name you some
questions if possible.

~~~
atemerev
Sure, my email is in my profile.

------
moltar
Consultants in what field?

~~~
apkallum
Software, sorry if it wasn't clear.

------
diehunde
What's shadowing?

------
thooranpoyi
Who would in their right sense will work in IT in Montreal ?

Isn't Québec anti immigrant and bad for any kind of business other than a
Québecois one ?

I mean the language laws, anti immigrant and right wing CAQ with the recent
religious ban law. Shitty noisy apartments, highest income taxes and crumbling
infrastructure including lack of healthcare professionals.

~~~
srgpqt
I’ve lived in montreal snd quebec city, have visited and considered working in
many other cities and countries, yet I find that it is mostly worse everywhere
else, or at best on par. Not that quebec is perfect or anything.

